

Ask HN: Is there a time tracker that will pop up? - thenomad

I&#x27;m looking for an app to track how I use my time at my PC, but annoyingly can&#x27;t find the thing I&#x27;m looking for.<p>I don&#x27;t want the RescueTime approach of just tracking apps, because I use text editors, say, for a lot of different things. And I don&#x27;t want the type of time tracker that you have to manually change task on, because I&#x27;ll never remember.<p>What I&#x27;m looking for is something that&#x27;ll pop up a brief question every 15 minutes or so about what I&#x27;m doing - I answer that and go back to work.<p>I know there are such things for iOS and Android, but is there one for Windows?
======
bob_sadino
what question will pop every 15 minutes

what activity should be tracked

~~~
thenomad
I'd hope I could customise the question, and thus what activity was tracked :)

I'm looking for something like [http://last5.co/](http://last5.co/), but not
terribly, terribly buggy :)

